# Pingus.....aber wo?

## alex00

Habe Pingus (das Lemminge Spiel) installiert, aber wie kann ich es starten?

Habe es im KDE Menü nicht drinnen. Auf der Befehlzeie geht auch kein pingus.....Wie kann ich es starten?

Danke füt eure Hilfe....

Alex

----------

## Sourcecode

Schau mal im /usr/games/bin ob da was ist was zu Pingus passt

Ansonsten schau in /usr/bin

----------

## dakjo

Ist dein User in der gruppe games?

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *Quote:*   

> qpkg -l pingus | grep bin

 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

qpkg ist veraltet und bei mir auch schon nicht mehr im Paket gentoolkit enthalten.

```
equery -C f pingus | grep bin
```

sollte das selbe bewirken.

Poly

----------

## Sourcecode

@alex00

Pingus liegt im /usr/games/bin directory

Habs grad mal getestet.

Kannste aufrufen mit : 

```
/usr/games/bin/pingus
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe Pingus (das Lemminge Spiel) installiert, aber wie kann ich es starten?

 

Damit ein Benutzer X das Spiel starten kann (zumindest von der Konsole aus) müssen zwei Dinge gegeben sein:

1.) Der Benutzer muss in der Gruppe games sein, damit er überhaupt die Ausführungs-Rechte besitzt.

2.) Der Pfad /usr/games/bin muss in der PATH Variable enthalten sein, damit man einfach nur pingus eingeben kann.

Tja, und wenn du noch das tüpfelchen auf dem i möchtest, dann erstellst du dir im KDE eine Verknüpfung, damit du das Programm immer mit einem Klick ausführen kannst.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## alex00

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Habe Pingus (das Lemminge Spiel) installiert, aber wie kann ich es starten? 
> 
> Damit ein Benutzer X das Spiel starten kann (zumindest von der Konsole aus) müssen zwei Dinge gegeben sein:
> 
> 1.) Der Benutzer muss in der Gruppe games sein, damit er überhaupt die Ausführungs-Rechte besitzt.
> ...

 

Danke das wars....

Alex

----------

